# Bob chlorine idea



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there anything wrong with this idea?
I followed the guidelines for making bleach with shock and then broke the measurement down further to make 16 oz water bottle of bleach. 
It bothered me that I was carrying enough to make a gallon with no idea how I was going to procure a gallon size jug if TShTF.


I used tiny containers that had flu meds in it to repackage. For my daughters bag I will place the tube in an empty water bottle already marked " bleach"


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothin wrong with it atall. I make pvc carriers fer mine.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Mr Coot. This will make life much easier if the kids don't have to measure anything out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you might want to add the date to the label, chlorine looses its potency over time.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Tirediron. Completely sealed, how long should it last?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Kept away from air an moisture, several years.

I have some leftover from when I was a pool operater, still good after fifteen years. Ever now an again I add abit ta water an test it. Still works just fine.


----------

